# Stoked on traditional camber?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I still have my 08/09 NS Heritage. 

When you just want to go balls to the wall hauling ass, I still haven't found anything with the edge hold of a good old cambered plank.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll take camber out to remind myself why it sucks. There's still cambered options out there though just have to look. I rode the Signal Park and some of the Technine stuff with it and they were pretty solid.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I knew BA would show up soon to hate on traditional camber.

I generally prefer the rocker cambers, but I'll still take out my trusty cambered plank to ball out around the mountain at mach 2 occasionally.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I hate camber with a passion but I also rode more 2012 decks with it than in probably the last 3 or 4 years. Oh Arbor Relapse for a cambered deck is fucking money as well. Twin, mid wide, mid flex, handle it all.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I might be riding camber a lot this year. Should have a Flow Shifty comin to me. Camber. ugh.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I probably will just nab a cheap T9 or Stepchild from last year. They seem to have a decent range of mid/soft flex pattern, no frill cambered boards. If I don't find anything compelling, I'll just stay on the Evo. I always take down my edges quite a bit, especially at the contact points. I like the feel of camber for some things.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I think Camber presses better and how people should press no gay ass lean back cheater shit just man presses.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well I think Camber presses better and how people should press no gay ass lean back cheater shit just man presses.


Agreed. If you wanna learn to press for real learn on posiCam.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Nope, my cambered board is still reserved for non-slope-stupidity since I don't mind ruining it. It sure as hell holds an edge better then other shapes, but generally that's not something I want. Hyperspeeding groomers is always the last way I want to spend the day shredding.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well I think Camber presses better and how people should press no gay ass lean back cheater shit just man presses.


I want to learn how to press this year, what is the proper way to press instead of leaning. Haven't tried it yet but the videos I see all involve leaning? :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pop into every press you do. NO ride on bullshit.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> I want to learn how to press this year, what is the proper way to press instead of leaning. Haven't tried it yet but the videos I see all involve leaning? :dunno:


Pressing is in your foot that's planted. That's why its called a press. Get centered over you planted foot and then pick up your other foot, making you press into the tip of the planted foot. There ya go, pressing 101.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Pressing is in your foot that's planted. That's why its called a press. Get centered over you planted foot and then pick up your other foot, making you press into the tip of the planted foot. There ya go, pressing 101.


Oh ok, that's how I envisioned it working. At least that's how I've tried it on the carpet. On the snow is a different matter ...

Thanks. BA, don't worry, I won't lean ... that looks weak anyway when doing it on the slopes. Weasel press.:laugh:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

To get a deep press, make sure you press your weight slightly past the pressing leg, otherwise you aren't going to get much of a press. i.e. for a tail press, your center of gravity should be over the tail and over the nose for a nose press.

If you ollie or nollie into the press, it makes it much easier as well. The other part you are going to have to learn is edge control so you don't inadvertently rotate. Press up onto your tail on carpet and slowly open and close your shoulders and you should feel each edge engage. If you do this a few times a week until the season starts, you'll get your presses on lock much quicker.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'd probably strap up the cambered board if i was gonna just hike pipe all day... NS rocker/camber for everything else... have yet to ride battalion.


i wish we still had good halfpipe out here still..... Pat Melondowski - where art thou???


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Isn't Pat M. like living in CO now or something?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'd imagine he has been for the last decade at least - the only time we used to get a Pat Pipe out here after he left was at grand prix shit at bachelor or hood summer camps.

nothing like a Pat superpipe


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Atomic Radon for the days I wanna point the board down the mountain and haul ass. Otherwise... reverse camber's just more fun for the most part. :dunno:


----------



## Shreddd. (Jul 15, 2011)

*reg camber*

im getting an academy propaganda true twin medum/soft flex regular camber, from their website, you can order back to their 09's model of boards, and they're way cheap. All i've read is good reviews about it so far.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey BA just wondering, why do you hate traditional camber? I was wondering cos i have been thinking of buying one as my second deck now that i have offloaded my skunk ape. I now ride a riders choice 166w paired with some targas and i rode my mates burton custom for one run down the hill the other day and i enjoyed how it popped out of turns a bit better than my GNU. So i was wondering 2 things. 1. being what cambered deck would suit a 265lbs tall dude (thinking custom x wide) 2. if not traditional camber, what would suit for something with more pop out of turns for me.

cheers


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The loading and unloading of camber all day fatigues my knees and they swell up like grapefruits. When I switched over to alternate camber I found a lot less knee problems due to not having to weight the board to drive it through turns and it's ability to steer underfoot. Also what you were experiencing with your skunkape I'm guessing was because it was just traditional Banana and not C2. When you get away from center reverse cambers and into like the hybrids or even flats your edge control changes.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Try something manly ass beefy. Like the Salomon Mans board, Ride Highlife UL, K2 Protohype or Slayblade, Nitro Team Gullwing, Flow Solitude. Do it up big guy.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dude that ride highlife UL looks sick. My question is, how much different will it be than my GNU riders choice 166w? I mean in how it handles, pops, and feels. Mainly i just bomb runs and have started to hit natural features. I guess i want 2 boards that are opposite from each other so i can just mess around doing different things if i feel like it. Thats one of the reasons i thought of the custom x, but as i said that highlife looks legit.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

It doesnt suprise me that you like the heritage, i havent seen a bad word said about any of the NS boards, i just wish we had them here in AUS, one place used to sell them but they charged $1000 per board, and now they dont stock them any more (not that i would have paid that anyway). Man i dont know what to do about a second board, i guess i will be thinking about it till DEC when i get to Breck, i may buy something then.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

Im definitely riding my 2011 DC MLF all season


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aussie price to USD I'd definitely buy one here plus plenty of shops that will let you try before you buy. When you get away from American made boards and start getting into Euro or even Chinese made boards like the Ride you'll notice the construction is greatly different. That Gnu of yours probably has like a gallon of Epoxy in it the Ride won't and that changes things up substantially.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Why does mervin use so much epoxy compared to boards made overseas? I noticed that my friends skunk ape is super thick compared to my smokin board, almost twice the thickness it seemed! The smokin is one of the thinner boards I have seen though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wet Laminate construction it's all in the materials/glass they use.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

cjcameron11 said:


> Dude that ride highlife UL looks sick. My question is, how much different will it be than my GNU riders choice 166w? I mean in how it handles, pops, and feels. Mainly i just bomb runs and have started to hit natural features. I guess i want 2 boards that are opposite from each other so i can just mess around doing different things if i feel like it. Thats one of the reasons i thought of the custom x, but as i said that highlife looks legit.


It's going to be a lot more responsive since it's basically just camber. But with the micro rocker it will ease into and out of a turn smoother than say a CustomX or Rome AnthemSS. You'll have more energy out of turns and its going to have way more pop than your Gnu. In my peronal experience Ride makes the poppiest boards on the market and the Highlife has their beefiest pop tech. It is going to be more damp than your Gnu as well. Slimewalls and Membrain do actually work and they noticeably smooth out vibrations. Its a tank of a board and one that I would personally consider if I were to ever get into bigger mountain fast line spine killing cornice dropping chute slipping kinda riding.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I will be waiting till I get over especially now I know I might be able to try before I buy, and as you mentioned the way our dollar is right now it would be silly not to buy in the states. I actually just bought a fair bit of USD last week when our dollar hit 1.10 I figured it won't go much higher so when it drops down I can sell and make some money.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Qball said:


> Why does mervin use so much epoxy compared to boards made overseas? I noticed that my friends skunk ape is super thick compared to my smokin board, almost twice the thickness it seemed!.



cuz they've been huffing the shit since '93


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

i ride the hybrid camber ftww


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Qball said:


> Why does mervin use so much epoxy compared to boards made overseas? I noticed that my friends skunk ape is super thick compared to my smokin board, almost twice the thickness it seemed! The smokin is one of the thinner boards I have seen though.


Im with you Q. I love my smokin kt22. Its my lightest, thinnest board and handles my size the best. Im 290 anandd it is a damn fine ride for me allmountain. Magnetraction and rocker are a great mix on it. I prefer it to the neversummers, rossi, domes, buttons..... and numberous others I have around the house. Just wish they had a new deck design this year so I could get a bigger kt that didn't look the same....


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Last year I lucked out and got to ride a Signal Omni for most of the season. The hybrid camber on it was fantastic. Luckily when my Signal broke, I still had my traditional camber Nitro Volume to ride. This season, I will be back on the Nitro for at least half of the season. I might just stay on it for the whole season, but tax money will probably push me to buy another hybrid deck. They're just so damn fun to ride. Of course, they are not quite on par in the stability department as it has been noted previously.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Last year I lucked out and got to ride a Signal Omni for most of the season. The hybrid camber on it was fantastic. Luckily when my Signal broke, I still had my traditional camber Nitro Volume to ride. This season, I will be back on the Nitro for at least half of the season. I might just stay on it for the whole season, but tax money will probably push me to buy another hybrid deck. They're just so damn fun to ride. Of course, they are not quite on par in the stability department as it has been noted previously.


I'd highly recommend a new Omni if you get the chance. They added a carbon strip and switched up the glass they're using so something a little beefier. All 2012 Signals are going to be snappier and stronger than ever before!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll have to look into it. I really loved my Omni, but it broke my heart when it died. I didn't even get an entire season out of it, and I barely ride park. Snappier and stronger are good selling points though.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> cuz they've been huffing the shit since '93


Haha I guess so. Haven't seen a whole lot of lib tech on Hood this summer like in past years when everyone had a banana.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I'll have to look into it. I really loved my Omni, but it broke my heart when it died. I didn't even get an entire season out of it, and I barely ride park. Snappier and stronger are good selling points though.


That's a durability issue they have been dealing with for a while. Probably the main reason they switched glass. I've been told it's now the same glass Ride uses.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok guys, so i have decided im getting the highlife UL wide. Next question, do i get the 163 or 168? there is only 3mm difference in the waist which is SFA, but being 265 and 6'11 will the 163 be a bit short? any info or suggestions would be helpful. Now this probably belongs in the bindings section but i searched and there isnt much info. Would the new ride el hefes be a good binding for me to pair with this board? or are there any other of the new ride bindings that would be a better option, again all im doing is bombing runs, hitting natural features and i will venture into beginner jumps sometime soon. I currently have the targas on the gnu, thanks in advance


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd just get the 168. I could muscle around the 158 at my measly 140lbs so you'll be fine. And El Jeffes should treat you pretty well on that board.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Rep'n my Capita Stairmaster 152 fo life. Things so sick. <3 Camber.


----------

